# Get 30% off your memory bead today!



## Michelle Childerley (Oct 20, 2015)

Get *30% off* your glass bead infused with fur, ash, horsehair and human hair.

Use the code *SEPT30* at the checkout www.memoriesinglass.org

Many thanks,
Michelle


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Michelle, is there any price difference when not having the chain included?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Michelle Childerley: the one you show is beautiful...is that turquoise transparent? Thank you!


----------



## Michelle Childerley (Oct 20, 2015)

MilleD said:


> Hi Michelle, is there any price difference when not having the chain included?





MilleD said:


> Hi Michelle, is there any price difference when not having the chain included?


----------



## Michelle Childerley (Oct 20, 2015)

MilleD said:


> Hi Michelle, is there any price difference when not having the chain included?


Hi there,
No difference, the chain is included in the price.
Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## Michelle Childerley (Oct 20, 2015)

Calvine said:


> @Michelle Childerley: the one you show is beautiful...is that turquoise transparent? Thank you!


Hi,
The bead in the picture is white opaque with teal flecks, there is a part on the website when ordering for 'additional information' you can always order a white opaque bead and message me to say you want the teal flecks if you were interested 
Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you Michelle!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Could you tell me what colour this one is please?


----------

